# Almost as good as a B&M haul.



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This should last me about 2 weeks.

1 six pack of Mocha Porter
1 bottle of Dead Guy
1 bottle of hazelnut Brown Nectar
2 bottles of Chocolate Stout










$30 well spent, I'll say. :tu:tu


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

The beer looks good, but why the apples and tiger balm? :chk

jag


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

:tu

looks good Darre*LL

:tu
*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Two weeks? Light weight. That's one night one-man-herfing.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

croatan said:


> Two weeks? Light weight. That's one night one-man-herfing.


:r

I'm not a 21 yr old frat boy, those days are LONG gone. :tg :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've only had the Dead Guy and its damn good! Nice haul.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice pickups:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

croatan said:


> Two weeks? Light weight. That's one night one-man-herfing.


:tpd: The only thing that would last two weeks in my house from that picture are the apples. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice. Rogue's is good stuff!


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: The only thing that would last two weeks in my house from that picture are the apples. :r


Holy crap you use a lot of Tiger Balm.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

tiptone said:


> Holy crap you use a lot of Tiger Balm.


Don't ask :r:r:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately good cigar pairings....:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

great beer, funny thread.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The tiger balm is for my knee, you pricks. :r


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Darrell said:


> The tiger balm is for my knee, you pricks. :r


All right, gorillas, I gotta ask. Is Darrell really that mean?:chk


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Darrell said:


> The tiger balm is for my knee, you pricks. :r


I figured as much. But if any of those apples would have been cored I would have had my doubts....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I figured as much. But if any of those apples would have been cored I would have had my doubts....


:r:r:r


----------

